# Can you generate md5checksum on your phone



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Can you generate. Md5checksum on your phone

Droid2 Global CM4D2G-GB-20120218 ***CM7 x13thangelx Kang*** tapatalk2beta5


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

yes, there are apps to do it in the market and the binary is there to do it via terminal emulator (md5sum /path/to/file)


----------



## yentna (Jun 15, 2011)

ElectroGeek,

Try AFV(android file verifier). Available free in the market - oops - google play. I use AFV, works great.

Terry

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## ijmiller (May 13, 2012)

I threw together a free app that'll do this too. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.o3tech.tools

It'll generate both a SHA1 and MD5 sum on a selected file.

Cheers


----------



## BrttClne22 (Feb 22, 2012)

You can generate one with Root Explorer if you already have it.

Just hold down on the file and hit properties. It takes it a few seconds for generation but it works great. (hope I understood the question correctly)

Absinthe iPad 2 | Tapatalk HD


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

es fie explorer also can calculate md5 or sha-1


----------

